# Rechthabungsdebatte



## Goblin (9 Dezember 2010)

> Die Verbraucherschützer sagten mir auch das es nun ein sehr schwieriger Kampf werden wird


 
Was ist am Mails löschen und Briefe in den Müll werfen schwierig ?



> Ebenso die Wiederufsbelehrung


 
Die Widerrufbelehrung gibts hier nur als Link,das reicht aber nicht. In der Bestätigungsmail steht auch nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten



> Fernmeldeabsatzgesetz



Das Gesetz gibt es nicht



> Das vorgedruckte Formular habe ich bereits als Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Firma gesandt



Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Man scheibt Abzockern keine Liebesbriefe

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
-------------------------------------------------------------------
　
　
So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
　
Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln


*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Goblin schrieb:


> Die Widerrufbelehrung gibts hier nur als Link,das reicht aber nicht. In der Bestätigungsmail steht auch nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten


Stimmt das bei Webtains wirklich so? Oder gibt es womöglich mehrere Mails, wie bei den Schwesterfirmen?


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Goblin schrieb:


> Das Gesetz gibt es nicht



Sorry da lag ein Schreinfehler meinerseits vor. Es handelt sich demnach nicht um ein Gesetz sondern um die Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge.


----------



## Goblin (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*

So sieht die Mail aus. Es kam nur diese eine



> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau blablabla,
> 
> herzlich willkommen bei Online-Tests.de !
> 
> ...


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Stimmt das bei Webtains wirklich so? Oder gibt es womöglich mehrere Mails, wie bei den Schwesterfirmen?



So wie Goblin es geschrieben hat trifft dies auf Webtains zu. Du erhälst nirgendwo eine direkte Info über die Wiederrufsbelehrung noch über entstehende Kosten.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:00:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:58:27 ----------




Goblin schrieb:


> So sieht die Mail aus. Es kam nur diese eine



Ja die gleiche Email bekam ich damals auch, nachdem ich einige Testfragen beantwortet hatte hieß es, das ich mich für die Auswertung des Testes erst registrieren müsste.


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> So wie Goblin es geschrieben hat trifft dies auf Webtains zu. Du erhälst nirgendwo eine direkte Info über die Wiederrufsbelehrung noch über entstehende Kosten.


Dann schau dir mal bitte den rechten Bereich des Screenshots an, was den Preis betrifft. So zumindest sah das Fenster soeben bei mir aus. Wie das damals bei dir war, kann ich natürlich nachträglich nicht beurteilen.
Was die Widerrufsbelehrung angeht, so trifft das nicht zu, was Goblin geschrieben hat. Im Anhang an die Bestätigungsmail nach der Anmeldung ist die Datei algemeinegeschaeftsbedingungen.rtf, die ich hier auch mal mit anhänge. Unter Punkt 3 steht dort die von euch vermisste Widerrufsbelehrung.



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> ...hieß es, das ich mich für die Auswertung des Testes erst registrieren müsste.


...soll heißen, der Anbieter möchte, dass du den Link in der ersten eMail betätigst, das Double-opt-in-Verfahren also! Es steht dabei, das das der Aktivierung des Zuganges dient.

Aber mai, was solls? Ih will den Anbieter bestimmt nicht in Schutz nehmen aber Unwahrheiten sollten wir hier auch nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## Goblin (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Im Anhang an die Bestätigungsmail nach der Anmeldung ist die Datei algemeinegeschaeftsbedingungen.rtf, die ich hier auch mal mit anhänge. Unter Punkt 3 steht dort die von euch vermisste Widerrufsbelehrung


 
Stimmt,hast Recht. Auf den Anhang in der Mail hab ich gar net geachtet



> Dann schau dir mal bitte den rechten Bereich des Screenshots an, was den Preis betrifft



Ob so ein Vertrag zu Stande kommt mag ich zu bezweifeln. Da achtet kein Mensch drauf,wenn mans net weiß


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Goblin schrieb:


> Da achtet kein Mensch drauf,wenn mans net weiß


Da hast du nun Recht. Deutsche Zivilgerichte bemängeln ja auch regelmäßig die Tatsache, wenn der Preis in einem Fließtext dargestellt wird, wie hier. Deutlich, wie es das BGB fordert, ist das nicht. Leute, die sich dort anmelden, wollen ja ohnehin zuerst einmal nur das iPhone gewinnen und werden mit dieser Anzeige von der wichtigeren Preisanzeige abgelenkt. Dass eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung zu einer xbeliebigen Leistung mit einer Gewinnauslobung verknüpft ist, ist meiner Meinung nach auch unzulässig.


----------



## aktenzeichen xy (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Da hast du nun Recht. Deutsche Zivilgerichte bemängeln ja auch regelmäßig die Tatsache, wenn der Preis in einem Fließtext dargestellt wird, wie hier. Deutlich, wie es das BGB fordert, ist das nicht.



Und genau das bemängeln ja auch die Verbraucherschützer und deshalb sind ja auch die dort abgeschlossenen Verträge unwirksam. Der Preis hat zwar auch in den AGB´s zu stehen, aber er hat auch deutlich beim Angebot zustehen und muss auch diesem zu zuordnen sein. Das was man jetzt auf dieser Seite sieht ist nur ein billiger Versuch sich rein zu waschen, mehr nicht bzw. diese Zweiseitenstrategie, da ich damals über google auf diese Seite gestoßen bin. Die Preisangabe ist immer noch zwischen zwei Werbebanner "versteckt" und auch so unauffällig geschrieben das man es für Werbung halten kann. Und dies bemängeln auch die Verbraucherschützer, das diese Angabe nicht direkt auffällt und zu geordnet werden kann.
Korrekt wäre es, wenn der Hinweis auf diesem Text über den Registrieungsfelder angebracht worden wäre oder vor dem Anmelde-Button.



Reducal schrieb:


> Leute, die sich dort anmelden, wollen ja ohnehin zuerst einmal nur das  iPhone gewinnen und werden mit dieser Anzeige von der wichtigeren  Preisanzeige abgelenkt. Dass eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung zu einer  xbeliebigen Leistung mit einer Gewinnauslobung verknüpft ist, ist meiner  Meinung nach auch unzulässig.



Das die Leute da unbedingt das iPhone gewinnen wollen ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung von dir und keine Tatsache. Viele sind ja in die Falle getappt weil sie davon ausgegangen sind das diese Online-Tests eine kostenlose Dienstleistung sind und erst sich dann registrieren mussten wenn sie das Ergebnis erfahren wollten.


----------



## Goblin (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



> Korrekt wäre es, wenn der Hinweis auf diesem Text über den Registrieungsfelder angebracht worden wäre oder vor dem Anmelde-Button


 
Dann meldet sich aber keiner mehr an. Wer würde denn für so einen Schwachsinn Geld zahlen ?



> Das die Leute da unbedingt das iPhone gewinnen wollen ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung von dir und keine Tatsache


 
Ich bezweifele dass auch nur einer jemals ein iPhone gewinnen wird. Warum sollte der Anbieter die Teile verschenken ?


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfallen der Firma Webtains GmbH*



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> Und genau das bemängeln ja auch die  Verbraucherschützer


...sind wer?



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> ...sind ja auch die dort abgeschlossenen  Verträge unwirksam.


Wurde wo und von wem beurteilt?



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> Der Preis hat zwar auch in den  AGB´s zu stehen...


Das stimmt nicht! AGB sind die Allgemeinen  Geschäftsbedingungen, der Preis gehört neben/zum/an das Angebot.



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> ....diese  Zweiseitenstrategie, da ich damals über google auf diese Seite gestoßen  bin.


Beweise her, insbesondere dann, wenn bei einer Seite kein  Preis angezeigt worden sein soll!



aktenzeichen xy schrieb:


> Das die Leute da unbedingt das iPhone  gewinnen wollen ist aber nur eine  Mutmaßung von dir und keine Tatsache.


...kommt aber der Realität nachvollziehbar  recht nahe, oder?



Goblin schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele dass auch nur einer jemals ein iPhone gewinnen wird. Warum sollte der Anbieter die Teile verschenken ?


Die paar Öcken gibt der Hesse sicher aus der Portokasse gern aus. Wette machen?


----------



## Bibumaus (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich soll seit neustem auch abgezockt werden und bin auch fast darauf reingefallen, nachdem ich jetzt eure Hauptseite über Webtains dazu gelesen habe....Dummheit stirbt nie aus (ich gehöre dazu)  Habe meine letze Mahnung am 11.07.11 bekommen, angeblich nach Zustellung einer Rechnung und einer Mahnung....hmm, keine erhalten, aber die LETZTE MAHNUNG die kam an, komisch. Ja, ich war auf der Seite um nach Smilly's zu suchen und das Anmelden war (ist) auf kostenlosen Seiten auch tagtäglich üblich. Das nur im Scrollfeld unter zwei Werbelinks die Kosten stehen ist unbegreiflich, da achtet doch keiner drauf. Hatte vor ein paar Tagen auf einer Seite (wo ich leider den Link nicht mehr weiß, es aber vom Gericht abgelehnt wurde) das anfallende Kosten nicht im Scroll sein dürfen, du konzentrierst dich auch die Anmeldung und daneben scrollst du den Vertrag weg. Ich werde erstmal nicht zahlen, bin so wie so schon drüber weg, wie geil die schicken ihr Schreiben am 07.07. ab von Rodenau braucht nach Hamburg 4 Tage....lol am 11.07. erhalten und soll aber bis zum 14.07. zahlen...tja dumm gelaufen, notfalls habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung. Bitte aber trotzdem über Tipps, lieben Dank


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2011)

Die Tipps stehen schon alle hier im Forum. Webtains gibts nicht erst seit gestern 
Und der Satz - "Wer nicht zahlt darf sein Geld behalten" gilt immer noch


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die Tipps stehen schon alle hier im Forum. Webtains gibts nicht erst seit gestern
> Und der Satz - "Wer nicht zahlt darf sein Geld behalten" gilt immer noch









> *Nothing ever happens, nothing happens at all*
> *The needle returns to the start of the song*
> *And we all sing along like before*
> And we'll all be lonely tonight and lonely tomorrow


----------

